# 55 Gallon Drum Hanging Feeder



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

That's a good idea putting legs on the bottom so you don't break your motor.

Nice work :thumbs_up


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

That looks real nice. Good job.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great looking setup! no critters spinning your feeder when you aren't looking. I bet that thing can throw corn 30+ feet too.

well done!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

nice


----------



## bss (Jun 16, 2009)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> great looking setup! no critters spinning your feeder when you aren't looking. I bet that thing can throw corn 30+ feet too.
> 
> well done!


just put it out last weekend....camera about 30 feet or so away...will be a couple weeks before I head back out...I doubt it but you never know....

if there are any little thieves is to either cut pieces of sheet metal or plywood the shape of the partial triangle from the bottom of the legs to the bottom of the drum then attach....if they can get around that....they can have the @#$% corn.

little thing I have found reference to called 'golden malrin'....some kind of fly poison, pour some in a bowl or whatnot, pour some cola product in also then leave where the ***** or squirrels can get to it....supposed to kill them within a 50 yard walk after consumption....maybe not as fun as target practice on a dry run trip but....it is what it is.....


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*looks great*

I hope to see pics of that comes to eat soon


----------



## bss (Jun 16, 2009)

brokenbone264 said:


> I hope to see pics of that comes to eat soon



couple weeks, couple weeks....hopefully it is not filled with worthless bovine....those bastages manage to find the corn no matter where it is.....if they find this one....I will have to build a barbed wire pen around the area....


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Them hogs WILL find it! It's just a matter of time.
I also like the frame to hold it off the ground. Makes it easier to fill and not have to worry about damaging your timer should it hit the ground. 
I know fisrt hand! Went to hunt my feeder yesterday evening and found it on the ground with the ON-Time shoved part way into the drum! Ruined!
Will go put another timer on today and rehang from a bigger branch as soon as the rain quits.


----------



## bss (Jun 16, 2009)

Basinboy said:


> Them hogs WILL find it! It's just a matter of time.
> I also like the frame to hold it off the ground. Makes it easier to fill and not have to worry about damaging your timer should it hit the ground.
> I know fisrt hand! Went to hunt my feeder yesterday evening and found it on the ground with the ON-Time shoved part way into the drum! Ruined!
> Will go put another timer on today and rehang from a bigger branch as soon as the rain quits.


A trick I just thought of that might help some of you legless feeder types would be to find a bucket to take with you to use as a base to set the feeder down on when filling it up....now it's not going to help if the thing gets thrashed or falls out of the tree though....

what I was picturing was say a 30 gallon can, just take a 5 gallon bucket and have it under the feeder and let the thing down just enough to put weight on the bucket but not let all the slack out...that way if it tips over, it won't hit the ground....


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Great looking feeder and spot. Best of luck!


----------

